# Found a baby pigeon



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was given a wild baby pigeon from a friend when the nest was destroyed. I was told that there was another egg which had began to hatch. This led me to believe that our baby pigeon was only a day old or so old when we got him. If that estimate is correct he wold now be 5 days old. We have been giving him vetafarm neocare formula and he is very full of energy and always ravenous!

Anyway, I have uploaded a picture of him and was wondering if anyone could take a look at it and decide if he looks healthy for a 5 day old pigeon?

Thank you,
Shaye.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Experts should be answering soon. He is darling. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The 2 babies would have been better off being raised together. They nestle together and keep each other warm, and they also keep each other company, and so feel more secure, and it helps them to know they are birds. Single birds raised alone, I think have a harder time in a human world, as some don't even know they are birds, and later have a hard time adjusting if you do put them with another bird. There are just so many reasons why they should have been kept together. It's sad to separate them when there is a sibling.
That being said, you need to keep him very warm or he won't be able to digest his food properly. He also needs a proper nest so that his legs don't splay out which will make him disabled. He looks healthy and has a full crop. You should always wait for the crop to empty before feeding again. How often do you feed him? 
You can go to this website and get a lot of good info to help you.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Jay3.

I would have liked the babies to have been kept together also. However, the people who took down the nest threw the egg away. They told me that it had some little holes. They took this as meaning the egg was broken and not that the baby was beginning to hatch. So yeah it is very sad that the other baby pigeon can't be with this one.
We are worried about the future for this little guy not being raised around other pigeons... 

Currently we have been keeping him in a fish tank with a reptile heat rock on the bottom with lots of blankets on top. I have checked the temperature with a thermometer and it stays about 35-37 degrees. 

What would be a good nest to stop him from getting splayed legs? In his tank he sits on a wash cloth that I have shaped as a nest/bowl. He seems to have gained a lot of strength in his legs in the last two days and almost stands up when we feed him. 

I have hand raised two indian ringneck parrots however they were not as young as this little guy. So I kinda have a bit of experience in hand raising just not with a baby bird this young! 

I am not overly sure how much food he should be getting. He has the food at a grainy milk consistency at the moment. We weigh him before he gets a feed and generally he eats about two grams. So he weighed 20 grams this morning and then after his meal he weighed 22 grams. Does this sound like enough? 
From this page we have been in-undated on how to know the signs of his crop being full enough. Like finding the little bubbles near his shoulders that kind of rise when his crop is full.
We have been feeding him about four times a day every 3- 4 hours.

We did have a scare two days ago where in the morning we overfed him which resulted in some food being congested at the bottom of his crop. We took notes from this page because we were so worried about him getting sour crop! On that day we fed him only very runny formula to keep him hydrated and very gently messaged his crop to help break up the clumps. We also added a tiny drop of apple cider vinegar to his food and by the next day his crop was back to normal.

We are so worried about loosing him as we are very attached already.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

He's lovely isn't he and he looks comfortable enough. I judge how much to feed by the feel of the crop, it should feel nice and full but also moveable like a bean bag and not tight. At five days old I was thickening their feeds to a cheese sauce consistency and just to be sure it went through the system okay I added a squirt of baby food apple sauce to one of the feeds a day. For the legs a wash cloth if it towelling material is okay because they can grip it and I used cardboard shreds on top to give a little extra grip and it doesn't slip on the cloth so should be fine, just keep the legs in check at each feed and if you're worried you can make a deep ridge in the nest so as it helps keep them together. When using wash cloths check the legs and toes for fibres because hair like fibres can get caught around the digits and restrict the blood flow, very difficult to see unless up close. I used hay on one occasion and whether it was a tiny hay fibre or something I'd missed before I don't know but one of mine has a deformed toe now because something wrapped around it - was lucky he didn't lose it altogether. I've not used hay since and I didn't with the other four and they've all been okay. I raised my five from eggs and only had the two last ones (tumblers) raised together, for the singletons you need to put a small teddy in to snuggle up with, they like their teddies, lol. Do you use the syringe and balloon technique to feed the baby? They take very well to it and it's a very easy way to feed. 
Good luck with this little guy, if you decide to keep him you can always get him a friend later or if a sanctuary takes him when he's bigger they may be able to release him with a flock. Personally I think you'll find it hard to part with him because they trap you with their charm and character. Thanks for all you're doing with him and the temps are fine ATM until he starts getting feathers and doesn't need so much warmth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you check out the link I posted?


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey Jay3, I did check out the link. Its a really good website and I found the information provided was really good. I will use it to look back!

FredaH, he is a real cutie. We will use your advice on how the crop should feel more like a bean bag and not be tight. This morning we thickened his formula to a cheese consistency and it looks like it has gone through him nicely. Later today I will go grab some apple sauce baby food and see how he goes. I think I will add it to his final meal at night. 

I am sorry to hear about what happened to your little ones toe. I am sure he gets around just as good as all the other though! Animals are pretty amazing at adapting to life after an injury! We will keep an eye on our ones toes though, I never thought of something like that happening.

We are giving him a little plush mouse cat toy as a teddy. We gave it a wash so once its dry he will have that to snuggle with. 

At the moment I have been using just a regular syringe for feeding him with. He seems to be doing fine so far and opens up his mouth wide when he see's it. 
I have seen the balloon technique used by people on youtube though. Would you be able to inundate me on how to make a syringe like that?

If we do keep him I think we will get another pigeon friend for him as I doubt my three parrots will be very suitable friends for him.

I am sure I can see the signs of pin feathers just beneath the skin on his wings. The kind of look like an in grown hair or blackhead haha. Its sweet to see these little changes.

Thank you everyone for all the information and support you have all been providing!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to be careful using towels or wash cloths for a nest, as their claws can get caught in the loops. I have never had any problems with shreds coming off of straw and bothering them. It was probably something else. 
You're right in that your parrots wouldn't be suitable companions for the pigeon. Parrots have taken pigeons beaks off.
As far as the syringe, you just cut the end off of it, fill with the food, and cover with a balloon or self adhesive bandage, held on with an elastic band. Cut a small hole for his beak to fit through so that he can eat. Just make sure the food is plunged all the way down to the bandage or balloon, so he will get food and not air. You don't really have to plunge as they eat and swallow. Just make sure that the bottom where the baby is feeding from is full of food, and not air. It's an easy way to feed them. I usually stop them a few times during the feeding just to let them catch their breath.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad he's doing well! Hope you adopt him and get him a friend when he's older.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay............found the link you need. Explains very clearly how to make the syringe feeder.
http://urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for explaining how to do it and giving me the link Jay3. I will try the balloon syringe method after i buy some balloons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're welcome. I always use the self adhesive bandage and stretch that over the end of the syringe, hold it on with an elastic band, and cut a hole in it. Works fine, so whatever you can find will work. Just want something with some stretch to it.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi everyone, I thought i would just post an update on our baby pigeon. 

He has grown a lot over the past few days! It has been really exciting to see his pin feathers emerge! Although I think he is a bit behind in development compared to most 2 week old pigeons I see on the internet. 

I have began to leave his heat rock off for parts of the day and he always seems to maintain a hot body temperature without it. Does he still need to have heat provided? Its summer where I am.


We have incorporated baby apple puree and apple cider into some of his meals which he seems to like.

What age should I begin offering food other than baby bird formula?

I have uploaded some current pics of him and also a picture of when we first got him. 

Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He needs the supplemental heat till he is feathered out.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

okay. I will leave the heat rock on.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh he's looking super and growing well. I think hand reared babes are always smaller than parent reared ones but they do catch up once they start eating seeds on their own. My three ferals are the same size as the town ferals now and they are 6, 5 and 4 and a bit months old - in fact the youngest is the largest of all three and very sturdy like his dad was. It may not have been the hay that caused the toe problem, it can even be a human hair that does it but whether coincidence or not I never used it again, I find the shredded cardboard is fine and it's very easy to take out daily soiled areas without pulling out a whole bunch of other stuff too. Definitely keep him warm until his feathers come through, mum and dad would and it also aids food digestion. I always knew if I should increase my temps purely by how long it was taking for the crops to empty, a good temp means faster digestion and ready for the next feed. I could feed more often if they were warm enough. 
Looks like you're doing a super job with him and you'll undoubtably fall in love, which I expect you have already. Sweet little baby.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi this is Tash, I'm also helping to raise this little squab. He is growing really well. It is exciting and makes me quite proud of his development! I am looking forward to seeing his colouring as there seems to be white and grey coming out on the feather tips! It is incredible to see how much he has grown in such a short time. I have taken photos and videos each day to capture his growth. It is so cute to see him walk/waddle. He is really settling into a routine. He has developed some habits that is almost like communication for us. For instance, he will sit down and shake his head side to side after his meal, and this means he is ready for bed! He loves to snuggle in my neck! We are just so happy he has made it so far. At the beginning it was quite shaky for him but he seems to have a will to live and appears to be thriving! We are so happy and have very much had our hearts stolen by him. We love him so much.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear that he is thriving! Good job.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

The last few days our little piggy has been trying to peck at things. The other day he tried getting an ant but most of the time he will try at a freckle or a piece of lint. I am just wondering when the best time is to introduce him to food other than formula? He will be 3 weeks and one day old on the 12/11/16. 

His feathers are continuing to grow and he is able to lift them up and down now. However we are worried about a little wrinkle under his chin that looks red and swollen. Is this a sign of something serious? We are thinking it is inflammation from some food residue?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute. You can look way down his throat with a small flashlight, and see if there is anything down there. Also, if the feathers under his chin don't start filling in within the next week, or it looks very red or a lump forms, it could be a sign of canker, which can be pretty common. If that be the case, then treating with for canker would be needed. Meetronidazole works well.

As far as weaning him over to seed, that can be done now. Just sprinkle some seed on a towel or something under him, and let him explore. He will peck at it and will learn to pick up seed. Once he starts doing that, it's a good idea to get him drinking water. Gently dip his beak into a small cup of tepid water, but not over the nostrils. Do this several times a day, and he will learn. When you sprinkle seed around him, don't let him over do, particularly if he isn't drinking yet. He can pack his crop with seed and then not be able to pass it. Just put a little down and let him practice. If you do this before feeding him, he will be even more likely to pick it up. I know some start mixing seed in with their formula, but by letting him pick it up himself, it works just as well, and helps him to learn to peck at seed. All my first babies learned that way at about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

I have checked his throat and its all clear! I hope its not canker. But I am glad to hear there is a way to treat it.

He has began drinking water and eating formula from a cup. But sometimes he just decides that he wants to be fed with the syringe. He will also refuse the syringe and take the cup for my mum but only wants the syringe when I am feeding him. He is a funny little thing.
I think he will really like to peck at the seeds before his meals. He has become so curious and I think that mental stimulation will be good for him. 
I have seen people feed squabs defrosted frozen peas when they seem to be about 4 weeks old. Is this an option when he is older?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww he's coming on great and sounds like his character is developing well - watch out though cos he's gonna go straight for your heart - and steal it, lol. He may like to peck at some defrosted peas, mine liked them but I gave them the small petit pois kind - in fact I still do as treats, because the bigger ones they aren't interested in. They are spoilt little kids but so will yours be I'm sure, they have this way of telling you what they want and I guarantee you'll give it to him, ha ha. Crafty they are and also adorable. Great job you're doing, he's a darling.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the lovely replies! 

But unfortunately something terrible has just happened! As someone was going to get him out of his tank for his next feed the lid fell on one of his legs and I believe it may now be broken. He has it held tucked up. When I look closer at it, it looks as though the heel is at an odd angle compared to the good leg. He is laying a bit on his side and using the wing on his hurt legs side as a way to hold himself up when he tries to move. 
We have called a vet but there seems to be nobody specialising in avians around here. We are all feeling very terrible for him. I fed him anyway and he ate all his food fine. 
We are going to take him to a vet soon though but if anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated. 
Thankyou.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

So this is Tash again! We have just returned from the vet. Chookie as we have been calling our pigeon, now has a strapped leg. It is broken. It is taped up straight with just his toes exposed. We are to keep an eye on the condition of his toes in case circulation stops etc. So proud of Chookie as he is looking quite happy. Although by the time we got him home he seemed to be a bit tired and we made his enclosure as flat as possible for his comfort. When we arrived at the vet, in the car park we were approached by a lady who was curious to see what little critter we had! She told us she lived on a property an hour away and had years earlier saved some pigeons from the local hospital. She is now set up with pigeons and has them coming and going as they please. She was impressed with Chookie! She thought he was at least 2-3 weeks old! She said they all develop at different stages but said we were doing a good job with him! Although, we were at the vets due to his leg getting broken....A massive thanks to you all for all your kind and supportive words. This unfortunate event has devastated us.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope he is ok. He is a real cutie. Maybe it is just bruised. Hope so.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

what a cute little baby!! I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad Chookie is in good hands and doing well. You have taken wonderful care of him. Pigeon bones heal very fast so hope he's on his feet again soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would be better if you could find a way to keep the leg under him, rather than behind him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Even setting him up in a nest where he can extend the leg downward would be better. A deep bowl or box cut down to a size where you can make a nest in with towels. Like a deep donut. That way the leg can be positioned where it should be. Maybe make a square with cardboard taped together to hold a deep nest.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Those hammocks look like a really good idea!
I tried finding a site that shows how make one but i couldn't.  
So I have got an un-used sponge that I might try to make one with. The picture of it is below. 

Thank you for all this help Jay3 and for everyones encouraging words!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww bless him, accidents happen to the best of us and him being so delicate it doesn't take much to injure a tiny leg like that. One things for sure, he's in very kind caring hands and getting all the help he needs to recover. Great job.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shaye said:


> Those hammocks look like a really good idea!
> I tried finding a site that shows how make one but i couldn't.
> So I have got an un-used sponge that I might try to make one with. The picture of it is below.
> 
> Thank you for all this help Jay3 and for everyones encouraging words!



In one of those pictures, they used a sock. There are lots of ways. It's just finding one that works. Even a deep thing to put a deep nest in. Any way he can get the leg down under him where it should be.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I just thought that i would give an update on our little pigeon.
His leg has pretty much completely healed, he no longer limps and gets around fine. 
I have been taking him for walks around the yard because I would eventually like to have him free to go for a daily fly and come back to his cage when he wants. He weaned himself about 2 and a half weeks ago and has pigeon mix seed. Although he is fussy and seems to pick out two kinds of seed and leave the rest thrown all over the floor of the cage.  
Sometimes he flies to the sink and that usually means that he wants a tub of water to bath in. 
He has also lost his squab squeak and now does the rumbling purr/coo pigeon noise. I will miss his squeak haha. 
He has also become protective of his cage and generally coos and pecks certain people when they poke their fingers in. 

At the moment I am thinking that this pigeon is male because he sometimes does that inflated throat, coos and walks in circles that I have been told that male pigeons do?? Or is he still too young to tell if he is male or female?

I would just like to thank you all for taking the time to give answers to all of our questions and the support that has been given on our journey with Pidgey. I think without all of your support things would not not have gone so smoothly! So Thank you!


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

The below image is of him taking a bath in a bowl!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! You have done a great job taking care of him. Letting him fly free is dangerous. A lone bird is at risk of predator attack. When our male Blue was loose, a hawk landed right next to him and nearly caught him before he went back in his shed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. You've done a good job. As cwebster has mentioned, having him outside is dangerous. He may fly up somewhere that you cannot reach him, and he isn't ready to be on his own. He also has never learned all that he needs to know that he would have learned from his parents. He also would have been part of a flock, but he isn't. Pigeons aren't safe on their own, that's why they live in flocks. He would be easy prey for a predator. With all the work you have done, that would be a shame.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey there everyone,
just letting you all know that our Pidgey is all grown up and beautiful now. I Let him out of his cage every morning and he stays close following me around the yard. I always keep my eye out for predators. I will put a photo of him up tomorrow for anyone who would be interested at seeing how he turned out after he got all his irredacent colours. 

I am in another dilemma though, because a friend of mine found a fledged baby pigeon and gave it to me to look after. I was able to get him/her to have a small amount of water and runny food was all i could get the poor thing to take in.
Unfortunately, it looks like this baby has some kind of a disease because it has lumps nears its ears on both sides. Theres lumps on a wing elbow and one wings wrist. I will post some pictures here soon. I think i might also start a new thread for this bird.


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

Heres some photos


----------



## Shaye (Oct 28, 2016)

more photos


----------



## pearlspirit (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you for the hammock suggestion. Is this just a good idea for injured birds or 
would all birds enjoy it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pearlspirit said:


> Thank you for the hammock suggestion. Is this just a good idea for injured birds or
> would all birds enjoy it?


I'm sure they don't like the confinement. It's just to keep the leg held in the right position while it heals.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Shaye, glad your bird is doing well. Good job. Be careful when outside with him. Another member had their pigeon grabbed while out in the yard with them. Only takes a second.
Yes, I would start another thread for this new baby if you like. Looks like he may have pox. Check his throat, way down with a flashlight to be sure there is nothing there also.


----------

